# What is Christianity



## Ronnie T (Oct 23, 2010)

I came across the following this morning in the "Matthew Henry Concise Commentary".
Just thought you might like to read it.


"Christianity is the religion of a sinner who applies for salvation from deserved wrath and from sin; he applies to the mercy of the Father, through the atonement of the incarnate Son, and by the sanctification of the Holy Spirit, and gives up himself to be the worshipper and servant of God, as the Father, Son, and Holy Ghost, three Persons but one God, in all his ordinances and commandments. 
Baptism is an outward sign of that inward washing, or sanctification of the Spirit, which seals and evidences the believer's justification. 

Let us examine ourselves, whether we really possess the inward and spiritual grace of a death unto sin, and a new birth unto righteousness, by which those who were the children of wrath become the children of God. Believers shall have the constant presence of their Lord always; all days, every day. There is no day, no hour of the day, in which our Lord Jesus is not present with his churches and with his ministers; if there were, in that day, that hour, they would be undone. 

The God of Israel, the Saviour, is sometimes a God that hideth himself, but never a God at a distance. To these precious words Amen is added. 
Even so, Lord Jesus, be thou with us and all thy people; cause thy face to shine upon us, that thy way may be known upon earth, thy saving health among all nations." end.


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 23, 2010)

That sums it up completely doesn't it?


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 23, 2010)

It sure seems to.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't know if I like that terminology Ronnie, "Applies " ?
I think I know what is meant but applies to me is like filling out an application to see if I'm Accepted or not.
Salvation is freely given to all who call on the Name of The Lord and accepts the atonement of His Blood for all their sins.
IMHO


----------



## apoint (Oct 24, 2010)

Too be like Christ and work for his kingdom.


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 24, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> I don't know if I like that terminology Ronnie, "Applies " ?
> I think I know what is meant but applies to me is like filling out an application to see if I'm Accepted or not.
> Salvation is freely given to all who call on the Name of The Lord and accepts the atonement of His Blood for all their sins.
> IMHO



Amen,this is Christianity.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 24, 2010)

Christianity, is completly giving up trying to be good enough or help God save us and rest fully and completly in the finished work of Jesus.


----------



## ronpasley (Oct 26, 2010)

I can some up Christianity for a lot of us. 

One who lives on the fence, one who loves the things of this world, one who does not obey Christ, one who loves to drink for the fun of it, one who looks like a christian on the outside, one who looks at porn saturday night then goes to church sunday morning, one who curses a lot, one who lies, one who steals, one who hates, one who does not want to hear the word holy, one who is lead by a spirit but not the Holy Spirit,  I think thats about all for know.


I Challenge you to live a HOLY life.

"Be ye Holy for I am Holy"


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 26, 2010)

1gr8bldr said:


> Christianity, is completly giving up trying to be good enough or help God save us and rest fully and completly in the finished work of Jesus.



That's not quite the definition I use.


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 26, 2010)

"Seek ye first The Kingdom of GOD,and HIS Righteousness,and all these things will be added unto you."

We should always keep seeking,we can never do it by our own strength.THE LORD came to give HIS Life,for all who would Believe in HIM.We do not always follow HIM,but HE will leave the 99,to find the 1.HE told us,"HE would never forsake,or leave us."

When fellowship is broken with THE LORD,it is us,that broke the fellowship,and not HIM.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 26, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> "Seek ye first The Kingdom of GOD,and HIS Righteousness,and all these things will be added unto you."
> 
> We should always keep seeking,we can never do it by our own strength.THE LORD came to give HIS Life,for all who would Believe in HIM.We do not always follow HIM,but HE will leave the 99,to find the 1.HE told us,"HE would never forsake,or leave us."
> 
> When fellowship is broken with THE LORD,it is us,that broke the fellowship,and not HIM.



Amen Amen.


----------

